# levington bonsai compost?



## keeton (9 Sep 2009)

can you use this under sand in my 10g planted?
says ideal for potting, re-potting and growing:
all bonsai trees
alpine plants
african violets
aquatic plants

i presume i can use it as it as it says aquatic plants

(contains: loam, peat, sand)


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Sep 2009)

I've got some and i've thought about using it before, i've just never gotten round to it.

I presume you "could" use it, i'm sure there are more appropriate dedicated substrates on the market though. If you just asking out of curiosity then my opinion would be yes.

If you go ahead, please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## keeton (9 Sep 2009)

well i have a bag lying around and read that some people you akadama which is bonsai compost, so thought about using it.

is there any it would harm dwarf puffers or ottos?


----------



## JamesC (9 Sep 2009)

I've never used bonsai compost but have used cactus compost under quartz sand. Worked a treat but there is one major drawback which is if you do any uprooting it creates a terrible mess.

Akadama is an inert granular soil and is very different to compost.

James


----------

